# dooka | Subaru Forester STi | Single Stage Correction Detail..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

dooka was asked to give this Subaru a thorough clean, remove the swirls from the paint and to bring a wetness to the paint.

Subaru Forester STi here









You can also see a final walk around video of this

A quick photo of how this Subaru Forester STi turned up at dooka detailing. Looking a little dirty and dull. Nothing that dooka can not rectify.

*PRE INSPECTION*
On with the inspection stage of this detail. A chance to properly see just how dirty this Subaru is and to see what we were going to be up against.

The owner admitted that he was sceptical of what results a detail would bring, but had been reading up on detailing, and wanted to see if the hype was all it is cracked up to be.
Nearly all products used on this detail were purchased from Shinearama. Where I buy nearly all my products from. A great product range along with fantastic service .































































































































*WHEELS | ARCHES | TYRES*
As per usual, wheels and arches first. Armed with the usual products, Wheel cleaner, APC, Degreaser, Tardis and IronX along with a selection of brushes and a dooka woollie wheel mitt.













































































































*PRE WASH | WASH | DECONTAMINATION*
Once the wheels had arches beed detailed, it was time to pre wash, foam, wash and decontaminate this Scooby.

Firstly I pre-rinsed with Valet Pro Citrus pre wash, while this was getting to work, all the shuts, badges, fuel filler cap etc were cleaned with APC and a selection of detailing brushes. The car was foamed and washed with dooka woollie wash pad.
Once washed, the car was de-tarred, clayed, re-rinsed and brought into the unit to be dried.


































































































































































The dooka woollie wash pad pose, or pad pose. look out for a competition coming soon, with the chance to win a dooka woolile wash pad.
































































*CORRECTION*
Firstly the general condition of the paint was checked, to see what would be required to de-swirl this Subaru. Paint depths were taken, especially important on this Subaru, as Japanese paint is generally fairly soft, this was no exception to the rule. There were some very low readings, I suspect some areas had been machined before.

More light swirling and marring than any thing else on this Scooby. The odd deeper mark here and there.




































































































*POST CORRECTION | PRE SEALING*













































































































*THE FINAL DETAILS*
Once the correction was out of the way, the car was re-rinsed, then sealed. Zaino Z2 and Swissvax Best of Show. While the BoS was curing, I tended to all the little details, such as the exhaust, glass and seals.

















































































































































*AFTERS*





















































































































































































As always, all comments and questions welcomed ..

Thanks for reading..


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Top work and description :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work dude.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice enhancement Rob, looks much crisper:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there fella.


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

nice work mate


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Top work,i really like these cars have no idea why but there is something catching about them


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

outstanding work Rob!!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great job, what were the owners comments when he collected it as he was not sure what could be done.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Great job mate,dont see many of those cars driving around.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome work and write up Rob.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice turnaround Rob:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Rob and a bit disappointed I didn't get to see this one in the flesh, looks like a nice slick finish.......:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking work Rob, don't see many of them on the road.


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks lovely. Really deep shine. How long did you spend doing this one?


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

It's one of the best works I have seen. Such results on a Subaru is beyond words can describe. I salute you!


----------



## castor (Dec 24, 2006)

ted11 said:


> great job, what were the owners comments when he collected it as he was not sure what could be done.


The owner (me!) was really happy with the job that Rob did. I was unsure as to how much better it would look bearing in mind it was already quite clean. I'm not confident in polishing and thought it best left to the experts - how right I was!

Thanks again Rob.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! Great job Dooka! Amazing results on a relatively clean car to start with!

I'd be bloody happy if I were you Castor!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice work indeed! these do look good I have to admit!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work as ever buddy. I really love Subaru blue, not had the chance to work on one yet.


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Cracking job and a great write up :thumb:


----------

